# PostgreSQL and DTrace



## alp (Aug 25, 2010)

I would like to create test PostgreSQL server and very interested in DTrace probes for DBMS. Has someone succesfully built and used PostgreSQL with DTrace support on STABLE or CURRENT?


----------



## Zhwazi (Aug 25, 2010)

There isn't any support for userland DTrace just yet, it only works in the kernel at the moment. Userland DTrace is expected in September.

http://freebsdfoundation.blogspot.com/2010/06/dtrace-userland-project.html


----------

